# Wrist watches on Rediff, Ebay or Indiatimes ??



## PraKs (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me which is best place to purchase wrist watches (Gents & ladies) from below sites. (Max Range - 500-1000 Rs per watch)

www.ebay.in
www.shopping.rediff.com
www.shopping.indiatimes.com

I would like to know personal experience of users as most watches looks good in photos but not sure on quality/finishing of watches when it comes in hand.

Few of the good links which even you can use for shopping

*watches.shop.ebay.in/items/Wrist-Watches-Men__W0QQ_sacatZ111652?_npmv=3
*shopping.rediff.com/shop/subcategory.jsp?Sets&cgrfnbr=232&l=L2
*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdisplay.jsp?2-trendy-Watches&prrfnbr=10314300
*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdisplay.jsp?Superb-2-Trendy-Watches-!!!-t5&prrfnbr=10322691
*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...orts-&-Chrono-Watch-!!!-(3m)&prrfnbr=10322663
*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...---Designer-&-Sports-Watches&prrfnbr=10324924

Please share your views.


----------



## PraKs (May 1, 2009)

It seems no one wears wrist watch or no one took online till date from thousands of DT users


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

Hey come out of ur house.

Excessive use of internet causes [quote] 
*Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis*

 [/quote]

mind it


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

inflation in lungs as i want to say


----------



## din (May 1, 2009)

Unless you are in a very remote area and no way to go to any shops, I will not recommend buying a wristwatch online.

Why not going to a nearby shop to select the best one for you ?

I am not against buying things online, but for items like a wristwatch, it is better to buy directly.


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (May 1, 2009)

I agree with Din...its better you buy it locally because you never know how it can look like when you receive it..because all watches you have selected are not branded.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

Yes, but when you get two for Rs 400 it's worth it, especially if they are replicas. if they come for a year you've got your money back.


----------



## PraKs (May 2, 2009)

@prateek007391

Thank you, I can read small black fonts too buddy, Be gentle

@din
I have already seen watches at Titan showrooms, but most of them with same looks I posted here are costing above 5000 Rs, well thats a tough deal. its not that I am lazy to go to showrooms but watches like Casio & others are too costly.

@NucleusKore
Thank you, You understood why I posted this thread. I just want to have feedback if someone has purchased it from sites i mentioned.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 3, 2009)

You're welcome. I must warn you that the chronos don't work. I usually avoid them.


----------



## din (May 4, 2009)

@PraKs

Sorry about it. I didn't get it first.

I am not sure in which city you are. Here in Cochin, we have certain places like - GCDA, Penta Menaka etc. Shops there sell such watches. Like they are really nice but cheap and majority of them last for few years. I bought one when I was in College and it worked fine for 3 yrs !

I agree with you, if there are no such shops in your city, and as NucleusKore mentioned, if the price is good and if it last for an year, it sure worth.


----------



## PraKs (May 5, 2009)

Thank you din,

Even if 2 watches of 500 Rs lasts 2 years its worth rather then taking 5000 Rs for Casio.

Dont have such huge budget to see time


----------

